

OkCupid Is Browser-Blocking Firefox to Support Gay Rights - awwducks
http://www.thewire.com/culture/2014/03/okcupid-is-browser-blocking-firefox-to-support-gay-rights/359939/

======
sylvinus
I just reacted to this: [https://medium.com/dotconferences-
posts/5f43d452bd89](https://medium.com/dotconferences-posts/5f43d452bd89)

